# Hobbits Today



## Helcaraxë (Jun 7, 2003)

In the prologue to LotR, Tolkien says, "The regions in which Hobbits then lived were doubtless the the same in which they still linger." He also said somewhere that the events in LotR took place in our world in the distant past. Any comments on this?


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

I noticed that too, it would be awsome if Hobbits were still around. Actually it wouldn't be that hard to be a Hobbit, all you'd have to do is never wear shoes or sox so that your feet grow hair, and be a midget


----------



## Talierin (Jun 7, 2003)

Lotr was intended to be a sort of mythology for England, like the Norse and Finnish and Greek legends... the Shire actually corresponds to England, heheh, so there could very well be Hobbits still


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

Who knows JRRT could have known of Hobbits and never told anyone.


----------



## Peacemaker (Jun 8, 2003)

*peeks in* *sees all the people discussing whether or not hobbits still exist* *gets nervous* *decides to make a quick exit* *and very silent exit, too*


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 12, 2003)

Hobbiton was thought to be sited at Oxford. See here.

The countryside around Oxford (and North Wiltshire, where I live) is stuffed with topographical features and prehistoric remnants which bring Middle Earth to mind. Take The Ridgeway Path, or Waylands Smithy, or the Uffington White Horse, and the nearby Downs, to name but a few. One would hardly be suprised to find a round door and chimney nestling in some of the hillsides around here; though I expect those that remain are hidden in Forested areas now. I expect the National Trust knows something, but they're keeping it under their corporate hat.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 14, 2003)

That's certainly a possibility. Say.....among Elves, only the Noldor completely left ME, so if there are Hobbits still around, maybe there are some Teleri or Silvan Elves??? Maybe their guarding the Hobbits...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 14, 2003)

Definitely! There were always some to refuse the call. Celeborn himself could not bring himself to leave straight away, even though his beloved Galadriel left and the power that kept Lothlorien was removed with the demise of the One Ring. Surely some Silvan elves who never had the benefit of delighting in Lothlorien, or who even suffered the dark of the Mirkwood, would still fain live in this world. They're pretty hard to spot if they don't want to be seen.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Jun 24, 2003)

i think that the elves are using what magic they have to hide them because that are so grateful to Frodo


----------

